# First time Canadian Bacon



## Phil Chart (Feb 5, 2018)

This is my first attempt at Canadian Bacon I found the recipe on here that Bear Carver did a step by step it was ver simple and it turned out fantastic Thanks Bear Carver. The hardest part was the wait. Hopefully my pics post in order here I seam to have trouble with that


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks Awesome, Phil !!!

Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 5, 2018)

Very nice..  Looks professional. 

Definitely good stuff.. I like the fact you added some seasoning on. :p


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

Looks great Phil.You're right,the hardest part is the wait but it's worth it.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 5, 2018)

Good looking CB! What seasonings did you use? I have three pieces curing and am thinking about variety.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2018)

I like the Piri Piri spice on CB. It's somewhere in the depths of SMF. One of the canadian members posted it up. This and black pepper are my favorite CBs...


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Good looking CB! What seasonings did you use? I have three pieces curing and am thinking about variety.


MOI,one normally cures with the spices.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 5, 2018)

myownidaho said:


> Good looking CB! What seasonings did you use? I have three pieces curing and am thinking about variety.


Thanks I used coarse ground pepper and a little onion and garlicky powder


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 5, 2018)

motocrash said:


> MOI,one normally cures with the spices.



Sorry, I wasn’t clear with my question. I want to keep this first run basic before I start messing with it, so I went with a straight cure. I will do plain CB with one piece and was thinking of different rubs for the other two.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2018)

Disco made it...
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...epper-chipotle-piri-piri.258278/#post-1664655

I made a Piri Piri spice mixture:

1 ml (1/4 tsp) paprika

2/3 ml (1/8 tsp) oregano

2/3 ml (1/8 tsp) ginger

2/3 ml (1/8 tsp) cardamom

2/3 ml (1/8 tsp) garlic powder

2/3 ml (1/8 tsp) onion powder

1/2 ml (1/8 tsp) salt

1/2 ml (1/8 tsp) cayenne


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 5, 2018)

Beautiful looking CB, Phil.  Nice job.  I use those same spices.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Feb 5, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Disco made it...
> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...epper-chipotle-piri-piri.258278/#post-1664655
> 
> I made a Piri Piri spice mixture:
> ...


< Where's Disco been ? > 
swampa,I know he hasn't been curling on your ice in LA.:cool:


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 5, 2018)

No ice now...it gone bye bye.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2018)

Great job on the CB!
It looks perfect!
Al


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 6, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Great job on the CB!
> It looks perfect!
> Al


Thanks Al I was very happy with the results


----------



## Chartski (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks Awesome.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 6, 2018)

Great looking CB there I too use Bear's recipe. Bearcarver the B is for bacon and the C is for Canadian.   :D

Warren


----------



## bill ace 350 (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks great! I switch between Pop's brine and BearCarvers recipes every so often. Both are great.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks to all for the nice comments 
Phil


----------



## wade2000 (Feb 13, 2018)

Looks awesome, have my first loin in Pop's brine now, and yes the wait. Did you smoke the whole time or mix it up. Like I said my first.


----------



## Phil Chart (Feb 14, 2018)

Wade I smoked the whole time until I hit a IT of 145. Next time I may try a few hours of cold smoke then stop and resmoke the next day with heat and smoke 
Good luck on yours I'm sure you will love it


----------



## wade2000 (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Phil, I like your cold smoke idea also, may try that on the next one. Happy Smok'in


----------

